# 120er Radiator, wo am besten montieren?



## Gast20190527 (26. August 2016)

Guten Abend zusammen,

mein Kumpel hat sich heute eine AiO besorgt mit einem 120er Radiator. Das reicht für seine CPU locker aus. Er wollte jetzt beim Einbau von mir wissen wo er diesen 120er Radiator am besten montieren soll und wie man den Lufter am besten montiert. Da ich mit AiO keine Ahnung habe und generell keine Ahnung von Wasserkühlung habe, dachte ich ich gebe die Frage hier mal weiter.

Folgende möglichkeiten gibt es in seinem Gehäuse:
vorne, hinten und oben

Er hat sich auch schon im Internet ein wenig erkundigt aber man bekommt verschiedene Infos. Die einen sagen der Radiator darf nicht zu weit unten sein weil dann die Kühlung schlechter ist, der andere sagt am besten ist die Kühlung vorne und wieder andere sagen es ist hinten sehr effektiv. 

Was meint ihr denn, habt ihr Erfahrungen und könnt Tipps geben?


----------



## XBurton (26. August 2016)

Ich würde einfach sagen hinten oder oben, da du dann auch noch nen guten Airflow für deine Graka hast...und du hast weniger warme Luft im Gehäuse

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## INU.ID (26. August 2016)

In der Regel wird die Luft vorne und unten in das Gehäuse gesaugt, oben und hinten wird sie aus dem Gehäuse geblasen. Will er die beste Temperatur für seine CPU, dann sollte der Radi vorne oder unten verbaut werden (kalte Luft durchströmt den Radi). Ist das nicht möglich, oder nicht jedes Grad Celsius wichtig, dann kann er den Radi auch oben oder hinten anbringen (warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse durchströmt den Radi). Natürlich könnte er auch oben oder hinten kalte Luft von außen durch den Radi blasen, dann muß er die warme Luft im Gehäuse eben woanders abführen (vorne oder unten).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2016)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Folgende möglichkeiten gibt es in seinem Gehäuse:
> vorne, hinten und oben


Selber ausprobieren und bewerten, es gibt kein"richtig" oder "falsch", es hängt vom Gehäuse, den Lüfter, deren Einstellung und den anderen verbauten Komponenten ab.
Hat er vorne Platz für zwei Lüfter? Dann könnte man den oberen Platz zuerst für den Radiator ausprobieren. 
Die Grafikkarte würde dann über den unteren vorderen weiterhin kühle Luft bekommen. Dazu dann hinten 
und oben hinten raus aus dem Gehäuse. 

Prognosen über die Resultierenden Temperaturen sind aber nur mit Glaskugelgenauigkeit möglich.


----------



## Gast20190527 (27. August 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:


> In der Regel wird die Luft vorne und unten in das Gehäuse gesaugt, oben und hinten wird sie aus dem Gehäuse geblasen. Will er die beste Temperatur für seine CPU, dann sollte der Radi vorne oder unten verbaut werden (kalte Luft durchströmt den Radi). Ist das nicht möglich, oder nicht jedes Grad Celsius wichtig, dann kann er den Radi auch oben oder hinten anbringen (warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse durchströmt den Radi). Natürlich könnte er auch oben oder hinten kalte Luft von außen durch den Radi blasen, dann muß er die warme Luft im Gehäuse eben woanders abführen (vorne oder unten).



das system hinter den Lüftern war mir klar, da habe ich nicht daanach gefragt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hat er vorne Platz für zwei Lüfter? Dann könnte man den oberen Platz zuerst für den Radiator ausprobieren.



er hat sogar 3 Lüfterplätze je 140mm vorne zur Verfügung. Einen hinten und 3 oben. 

Ich hab ihm das mal so weitergegeben und ich denke er wird heute das ganze mal durchtesten und schauen welche Position ihm nun gefällt.


----------



## INU.ID (27. August 2016)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> das system hinter den Lüftern war mir klar, da habe ich nicht daanach gefragt.


Oh, ok. Verzeihung das mir deine Frage Gegenteiliges vermittelt hat. Entschuldige bitte das ich dir helfen wollte.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (27. August 2016)

Ich würde den hinten dran machen, solange du genug Lüfter hast die vorne reinpusten, wirkt sich das nicht großartig auf den Radi aus. Wenn du den vorne montierst hast du vielleicht 4 Grad weniger, wenn überhaupt. Was anderes wäre es wiederum wenn du SLI hast, dann wäre es besser den vorne anzubringen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (27. August 2016)

Hm hab wohl falsche infos bekommen. Es handelt sich nicht um einen CPU Kühler sondern einen GPU Kühler. Gilt da dennoch das gleiche das man ihn hinten montieren sollte ? An Lüftern fehlt es eigentlich nicht, er hat 3 stück vorne die kalte luft reinziehen. Allerdings ist es ein gedämmtes Gehäuse was ja von Haus aus sowieso immer etwas wärmer wird.


----------



## v3nom (27. August 2016)

Da die AiOs nicht wirklich ein Reservoir haben sollten diese höher befestigt werden, als die Pumpe. Damit dann auch die Pumpe möglichst keine Luft ansaugt sollte der Radiator wenn er vertikal montiert wird mit den Schläuchen unten angebracht werden.


----------



## Gast20190527 (27. August 2016)

Okay passt soweit. So hat er es aktuell montiert. Hinten den Radiator und die Schläche nach unten, über der GPU. Dann passt es ja soweit. Alles richtig gemacht scheinbar. Er dachte es wäre falsch weil er von den Temperaturen nicht so überzeugt ist und vorher mit Luftkühlung kaum mehr Temperaturen hatte. Aber vielleicht ist es auch normal das eine AiO nur 5 bis 10 Grad an Vorteilen bringt.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (27. August 2016)

Von einem 120er Radiator kann man natürlich keine Wunder erwarten, von daher passt das schon.


----------



## Gast20190527 (27. August 2016)

Das habe ich ihm auch gesagt, er glaubte mir aber nicht. Dann hat er sich slebst ins Netz begeben und gesehen das manche andere mit einer Luftkühlung gradmal 2 bis 3 grad mehr haben als er mit einer AiO ... Dabei war es für michs chon vorher klar das er sich davon keine großen Wunder erwarten kann.


----------

